# So, Movember is upon us. Post your Movember shots!



## Incognita (Jun 13, 2012)

Movember: That time of the year again.. where one grows out their 'tache to raise awareness for prostate cancer and other male cancer and associated charities. So.. Feel free to contribute to this thread. ^^


----------



## VictoriaB (Apr 29, 2012)

Photos of the Fall trees in my yard.








A Drawing I did at work, when I was very very bored.








The clouds are always this blue/purple with a little pink during November where I live. Beautiful.


----------



## EddyHeady (Oct 3, 2011)

Those trees have definitely outgrown my mustasche!


----------



## error (Feb 10, 2011)

I never participate in the beard growing season. Mostly because I grow my beard all year... I'm half Eastern European, I have nothing to prove and a whole hell of a lot of beard to lose. Once I shave it it'll be a full beard in twenty minutes anyway, so why bother. It's been this way since I turned three.

"These way... THESE WAY!!!"


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Because of family on my father's side, I am probably about 1/8? Cherokee.. Sadly, they really cannot grow facial hair.
I can get a sad little goatee, and a molestache, but that's it.. Of course, you can't really tell there was a molestache in the pic, so no I guess I'm a failure as far as Noshember/Movember is concerned. 
Of course.. I was kind of like "meh.." and then I shaved what little there was.


----------

